# 5 Vegas Gold Nugget Cigar Review - A good cheap morning smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked 3 of the 30 nuggets I have in my humi. This is a very well made value cigar. Good for the everyday smoker. Lights easy draws easy and...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Nugget Cigar Review - A good cheap morning smoke


----------

